# Old Salt and Mangrove RR



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought I would announce that the first bit of track has been laid on the Old Salt and Mangrove RR. It is a very short line but is set to expand as new capital has become available. Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start R 

After getting down on the floor this evening to finish putting my track together and putting 40 coal cars on the track, I'm more than convinced my permanent layout will be 36 inches above ground level. 

Keep us posted on your progress. 

Randy


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Tomorrow I plan on adding a bit more to it and if I get far enough, start the first curve. I've played with making a curve with the existing pieces but thought I would keep the initial track straight to test the design and make tweaking things easier. It's finally cool down here in FL so I'm going to take advantage of it! I'll post more pictures soon.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like what your doing with your RR
are you running dc power?
Any problems you have found dirty track?

I'm also in fl. and planning on going outside in the swamp,just trying to figure what track to use,power supply etc. If I have to invest the time and of course the money it takes for track I don't want to have to redo.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I have set up nearly every loco I own to run on track or battery power. I'm planning on running battery power outside but I will isolate reversing loops, etc. The salt air and wet environment I don't think will mix well with track power. There is actually salt water lying on the ground just past the fence, it is tidal. In fact when we have had tropical storms/hurricanes through here it drives the water into the bay and I've seen water pushing 4 feet high in my back yard. Elevation for my RR is mandatory. Fortunately there has not been any current with the rising water. 

I'll probably play a little with track power but this isn't Arizona where the elements are kind. 

I'm going to get more material today. Hope to have a little more track to run on. It is not at its final height. I just have 2" PVC in it to hold for now. I will adjust height with a laser level when I've got track at the top of the "hill" to get the grade right. 

Route66, tried to send you a message but you only have it set for friends.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I get retention water in my back swamp,ducks,snakes,turtles so mine will have to be raised also. I'm sure I will have to use battery power,R/c or some other type of power outside .Anyhow I have an outflow at the end of my property which keeps water to a certain level as long as upstream drainage isn't screwed up!!!If it drys up some I can clear back further and have a natural water feature


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

R 

Is that a 3" riser reduced down to 2" to go in between the stringers?? 

Bob C.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I'm using 3" PVC schedule 40 with a 3" to 2" adapter. Right now the 2" PVC is just a place holder. I will probably need to adjust all of that as I go up the hill and try to keep grade under control. Next I'm doing a free standing loop around a tree that won't be quite as high off the ground (but still level I hope). 

I may fill the posts with Quickrete when I'm satisfied with everything to reduce any wobble even more. They are quite stable though for a straight line. When I add curves on the ends I expect it will improve stability greatly. May only fill the center posts on the current long run. 

russ


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Russ, 

The reason I asked is that is the tack I was headed toward. The club I belong to did similar, but used the 2" for the full height. My concept was to do similar to yours, but modify the reducing couplings by boring the 2" pipe size through so the pipe can slide up and down, allowing adjustability. I was considering a hose clamp on the 2" while adjusting, and later screwing or gluing after final grade has been established. 

Thanks for your response. 

Bob C.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, 

My side rails are 2 1/2" Tuff board from HD. I wanted to have 4 foot spans and that seemed to be the only way to do it. The ladder doesn't bend with my heaviest locos on it. Right now I have cross rungs at 6" made out of composite Trex decking pieces left over from another unrelated project. Those rungs are the heaviest part! 

The 3" PVC is pretty darn stable and I may wind up boring out the reducing couplings too, that was my original design to allow adjustment during setup as you described. I may not do this because I want to try Quickrete to make the 3" PVC even more stable, especially in the center sections of the high straight lines. My end height may be up to 6" higher than it is now depending on the grade I'm willing to live with to get up to the top of the yard. 

When I started to build I decided that I really needed to keep the reducing couplers all at the same height for looks. On curves going up hill I'm not as concerned with some slight differences in coupler height. I only have 3" lengths of 2" PVC right now, no significant expense if I throw those away. The hose clamp idea is good although you could use a machine screw to temporarily hold it, perhaps 2 if you are going to run trains on the temporary setup for a while. Probably cheaper than a hose clamp. 

I can't wait til next weekend so I can do some more work! 

russ


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Did a little more construction, thought I would post some pictures:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good but living a little dangerously. Guess you trust the engineer







. Later RJD


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thought I would post a picture of the post driver I found that should make putting up more supports much easier: 











It is from Northern Tool: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_988888_988888


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

20 more feet of elevated track tonight. Pictures tomorrow when it is light out. I hope to get close to finishing another loop tomorrow. The post driver makes it MUCH easier!


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

The Old SnM is now in operation. Here are a few pictures: 

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...siding.jpg

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...Siding.jpg


http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...pleted.jpg

(edit: preview shows they are links)


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

What I see from the pixs that are posted on site look good,the new photo bucket link inop will check back later


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Russ,
seems like you have some good running weather over on that side of the state 47 degrees here this morning,crisp and sunny.I'm by no means a Pc genius but I have failed at every attemp to view those photo bucket pixs,might be me??/...


----------

